# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.02.03 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.02.03 is out!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *MTK Platform Update:*  1. The following models have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Blu Zoey T176* (MT6260) *♦ Сarrefour Smart 5 (CMB501)* (MT6589) *♦ M4 SS1050* (MT6572) *♦ SFR154* (MT6260) *♦ Verykool i316* (MT6260) *♦ Verykool S353* (MT6572) *♦ ZTE Blade L2* (MT6582)   2. The following models have been added to the list of supported 
for unlocking with الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:  *♦ Blu Life View* (MT6589) *♦ Lenovo A830* (MT6589) *♦ Lenovo A850* (MT6582) *♦ Lenovo S720* (MT6577) *♦ Lenovo S820* (MT6589) *♦ IRBIS TX69* (MT8312)  *Improvements:*  *♦ Root checker for Android phones has been changed
♦ Fixed issue with Alcatel OT-5020 unlocking*  Read الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] on how to work with MTK phones.   *Qualcomm platform update:*  Fast Direct Unlock / IMEI Repair firmware database
 has been updated with the following versions:  *Motorola MB860:* 1 new firmware version *Vodafone Smart Chat:* VPT_P752DV1.0.0B11 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2-On!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

